# Shock knot?



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

What knot are some of you guys throwing in tournaments?


I understand the 8 wrap shock leader rule, but is there anything saying what kind of connection etc?



Jesse


----------



## johnp (Mar 5, 2004)

jesse

a blob knot is all you need and the blob doesn't have to be massive. hold your leader end at the base of the flame from a lighter. the base of the flame is not as hot and it's easier to control the melt of the leader. once it starts to melt pull it away from the flame and lightly tap the end to the side of the lighter. if you wait a second you can tap it with your finger without getting burned. be sure you get a blob that is square to the leader so it is the same size all the way around. then attach you running line with a six turn uni, wet it and cinch it down and your good to go. since you have 8 turns of leader on the spool this knot comes under little or no pressure during the cast and is small enough to pass through the guides with ease.
good casting
john


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

John,

How the heck are you???

You coming to the SE??

Tommy


----------



## johnp (Mar 5, 2004)

oh yea... i'll be there for sure. based on my one time on the practice field before this cold snap i'd say i'm in serious need of some professional help. looks like practice day will be the day of reckoning...lol. jesse's been bit by the bug and i kinda like his casting style. i believe the boy's got potential. we need to make sure he comes and shows his stuff. you're coming aren't you jesse?

i'll shoot you an email
john


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

johnp said:


> oh yea... i'll be there for sure. based on my one time on the practice field before this cold snap i'd say i'm in serious need of some professional help. looks like practice day will be the day of reckoning...lol. jesse's been bit by the bug and i kinda like his casting style. i believe the boy's got potential. we need to make sure he comes and shows his stuff. you're coming aren't you jesse?
> 
> i'll shoot you an email
> john



yep, il see ya'll there. black z71 crew cab,big fat guy drivin it 




Jesse


----------



## johnp (Mar 5, 2004)

jesse
if that truck and a fluffy body is all you're counting on to help you stand out in this crowd you might want to rethink that and wear a name tag...lol

sorry fellas, i just couldn't resist

see you there jesse
john


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

johnp said:


> jesse
> if that truck and a fluffy body is all you're counting on to help you stand out in this crowd you might want to rethink that and wear a name tag...lol
> 
> sorry fellas, i just couldn't resist
> ...



 im not fluffy.....


im just built for comfort, not speed 


Jesse


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> im not fluffy.....
> 
> 
> im just built for comfort, not speed
> ...



You'll fit right in with this crowd then.....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommy said:


> You'll fit right in with this crowd then.....


hehe 



Jesse


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> im not fluffy.....
> 
> 
> im just built for comfort, not speed
> ...


I am where fluffy goes to get comfortable....LMAO

Robert


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

thekingfeeder said:


> I am where fluffy goes to get comfortable....LMAO
> 
> Robert


ROFL!!!!!!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

im guessing a big fluffy chinese kid would need some help standing out too.. xD


----------

